# Are MegaNobz worth it?



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

They look good and are good.However they are never seen in any list on this forum. why is this?

I think they are a great unit as they save you a huge amount of points.
They are 5 points cheaper then a nob with a Power klaw and they also get a 2+ save and a TL shoota.Their only problem is that they are slow and purposeful but all of that point saveing must be worth it?

Evem if they are slow they can simply be put in a transport in which case when they get there they won't have to worry about their poor speed.


----------



## orky1 (Oct 16, 2008)

I love meganobz. I've got 5 at the moment. I just team them up with the Warlord and put them in a truck.


----------



## gblai6 (Feb 20, 2008)

My Shrike led assault squad with a power weapon sargeant loves meganobs as well. 5 attacks from shrike with one re-roll to hit and all wound re-rolls plus the sarg before the nobs swing usually means not many nobs left (if any) and a loss in combat from which they will usually be sweeping advanced.

I put these into the same boat as power fist terminators (lightning claws can be useful) - too expensive to be totally useful in 1500 point games (what most of us are playing). Even 1750 I'd struggle to find them worth it (I guess Apocalypse is the only place I would field them).


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

The slow and purposful is what makes Mega-Nobs not worth taking in any games but APOC. Even in a transport if the transport makes it up to the enemy line. Most enemy are fast enough to stay away from them or once they kill the first unit they get shot to pieces trying to get to another unit. 

Also regular nobs can bikes which everyone is in love with at the moment but even a cheap nob squad with big choppas can move fast and be just as effective as mega-nobs.


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

But surely bring even a smal unit of 3-4 would be good as they could support another unit of boyz with some MEQ killing power?


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Spot The Grot said:


> But surely bring even a smal unit of 3-4 would be good as they could support another unit of boyz with some MEQ killing power?


It seems like it would but usually a large group of boyz can bring enough attacks that they can kill MEQ's all on their own. If the slow and purposeful rule was not there they would be in probably everyones list. But those of us that have used them have had them pull up in a truck/battle wagon jump out a few inches from the enemy and then the slow and purposeful roll comes up one inch short for the assualt.

They are also not cheaper than regular Nobs since mega-nobs need a ride that is extra points spent on them. Regular nobs can run on foot and still get to the enemy by turn 2. 

I don't want to try to talk you out of using mega-nobs or having them in your army I just want you to accept that they have a big flaw in them that could seriously hamper them. I am always a person that says the best way to see if something works is play with it in your army for 3 or 4 games and see how you like it. I have seen 4 mega-nobs and mega-boss tear through half an army all on their own but I have also seen them get assualted by terminators and ripped to shreads before them even get to swing back. So try them in some games and if they work for you great put them in your army if they don't work save them for the APOC game.:good:

Morfangdakka:alcoholic:


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

Ive always known that they wern't great and that regular ones were better.
I just wanted to give them a shot as they sound and look cool.


----------



## TheMotivesOfMan (Sep 11, 2008)

I like MANZ. Not competitve when compared to regular nobz, but scary, ooh so scary. 

I find them the most effective when you are playing against your friends who you always play. Sooner or later, everyone tailor's their list to killing off the ork horde. Once that happens, bring an almost all nob list (Nobz, MANZ, and Gitz) and watch his army throw a fit when they realize they all left their plasma guns at home.

I did that to my buddy the last time i fought his SM's and i almost tabled him.  

Bloody random game length...lol


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Their main weakness is their lack of speed. Aye, Trukk'in 'em is a good idea, but they tend to be too AV 10 OT for their own good. Bolt Pistol fire from a Spare Scout assault squad managed to shoot the trukk. Killed 3 / 4 MA Nobz, so highly lucky/unlucky depending on yor POV.

personally, unless you're playing 2000pts plus, when 30+ mobs of sluggas/shootas are your main worry, then they are wortth it. 1750 is sort of pushing it, but there are far more suitable options. However, if you are facing a walker Heavy Marine/CSM army, then I will certainly advocate getting some Mega Nobz.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

I think their major problem is that their best features, a 2+ armour save and 2 wounds each, are very often negated when they are doing what they do best - close combat.

They are kind of ok against basic infantry and MEQs, though hardly spectacular and their klaws are wasted. They seem to be designed to fight tough enemies, but actually they just get torn apart if they go against monstrous critters or elite infantry. The worst thing is that they go last, so all the dreadnoughts, lightning claws and monstrous critters have already had a go and the enemy guy with the hidden power fist always gets to attack.

Assault terminators and meganobz cost the same number of points before upgrades. The termies just win by a mile. 

It's pretty hard to imagine something that these guys do well, that you wouldn't be able to better with another unit - probably just another unit of boyz.


----------

